# Oshay



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I went to the damn and the water is still running from anywhere it can and that was at 10:30 pm water was still over the concrete walk way


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you think it will be fishable by tonight? I'd like to give it a shot as soon as the water slows down enough. Anyone else?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I saw a little while ago, I'd say no way. It is really flowing fast. and can't imagine it getting slow enough to fish.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Maybe by tues but it's moving some water right now.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

O Shay was flowing fast and high last night (I was there from 7:30-8:15), I'll be suprised if anybody fishes it for another few days.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Brian & Eric, PM me your cell #'s again so I can put them in my cell.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hit it from about 4:00- 7:00, chocolate milk...TONS of foam..Did manage one nice 15" Smallie (between the three of us)  

Also snagged into a few nice gizzard shad...And saw some dead ones in the 4"-5" range along the banks. Im not an expert..but I would tend to think that it only takes 1 or 2 of these "fatty shads" to fill up a decent sized S-eye...Instead of a dozen+ of the small-fry's.

You got a much better chance at catching an eye when it is feeding on a dozen+ baitfish....As opposed to two.

Hopefully things will pick up soon..Tis the Season for Hog-Eyes


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

acklac, that was me opposite you today. I thought that was you. Sounds like we had similar results. I got one smallie, one gizzard shad, had one good fish on for about 5 seconds and nothing else. I can't believe you didn't want to go swimming for my snagged lure LOL


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I will probably go down there tomorrow evening around 7ish. (Tuesday)

Anyone else?????

Post here.

OKIE DOKIE?????? :B


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Okie Dokie


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Brian.Smith said:


> I went to the damn and the water is still running from anywhere it can and that was at 10:30 pm water was still over the concrete walk way



how come it is that just about everyime i see someone talking about a dam they have to put a N at the end.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Because it's fun peple


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crawdiddy said:


> acklac, that was me opposite you today. I thought that was you. Sounds like we had similar results. I got one smallie, one gizzard shad, had one good fish on for about 5 seconds and nothing else. I can't believe you didn't want to go swimming for my snagged lure LOL



LOL Nice to "meet" you craw...Should be down there alot this Winter...Griggs just ain't worth it anymore. And sorry about not getting your crank!..Man those boulders are hella-dangerous...+ it really drops off fast from the bank...I saw your line and it went into the water a good 4 feet from the shore...If I knew the bottom layout better I would have attempted it...But man...Them boulders are NASTY ankle (and rouge) eaters...I will only through jigs down there...You must be rich craw....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Brian.Smith said:


> Because it's fun peple



lol. i like that responce.


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

I may make it down to Oshay tonight if other OGFers are gonna be there, I'll be the goof ball in waders with a brown Nike hat on.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

EE and BrianSmith and I are supposed to go around 8 p.m.

Probably fish for a couple hours if there is nothing doing then go home. If the bite is on then I'll stay and try to limit out.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I may head down Wednesday or Thursday night for a little bit after work. Its been a while since I been below O'Shay but I definately like it better than Griggs. I have done well in there before but sometimes the crowds get to me. If anyone is going to be down there I may see ya.

Jake


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm heading down with my bud the Pigkiller at about 4 or so. If you see me give me a hollar. Im 6'5 300lb with blonde hair, i'm hard to miss!
I'll report later this eve how we did.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I'll be their about 7


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

How much room is down there? So what will everyone be fishing with? 
ying


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

A pole, but if im fealling rowdy my hands


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

Im gonna Hit Antrim until dark then maybe swing by Oshay Leckig said it was still pretty high, I'll just walk down and yell OGF  and see who is about hehe.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I was talking with Mark (Consumer financing) yesterday and he tells me that he knows you and fishes with you. Cool, small world. I should be below the dam around 7-8 p.m. tonight.

I smoke little cigars with a plastic tip. I am a big guy, 6'5", 290. I will have my black Carhardts on and a hat that says Cryogenics Transportation onit fellas.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm wondering if they are pulling O'Shaughnessy down for the fall.... I went over the Olentangy today up north in worthington and its back down to normal.... That river should of dropped by now.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Did ya guys do any good last night??

Jake


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My bud and I hit it yesterday at about 4 and fished for 2 hours and didn't get a bite. We did manage to lose 4 Rapalas and about 2 dozen jigs in that time. If this is what saugeye fishing below the dam entails then you guys can have it. It was freezing cold, a treacherous walk and would lose a lure to a snag about every 5th cast. Sometimes it was back to back cast and it was getting really, really frustrating. I'm putting my rods up till next year boys unless I get to go south for some bassin later this winter.

On a side note. There was a small family fishing with live shad on bobbers the whole time too and they didnt manage anything either. I did watch the boy net about 4-5 dozen shad on every throw of the net. He caught about 1000 of the damn things and I kept wondering what he was going to do with them?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

GarryS said:


> I'm wondering if they are pulling O'Shaughnessy down for the fall.... I went over the Olentangy today up north in Worthington and its back down to normal.... That river should of dropped by now.


River is perfect below the dam. About 3" below the cement valve that you stand on. Looked perfect last night for about 3 hours that we were there.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> My bud and I hit it yesterday at about 4 and fished for 2 hours and didn't get a bite. We did manage to lose 4 Rapalas and about 2 dozen jigs in that time. If this is what saugeye fishing below the dam entails then you guys can have it. It was freezing cold, a treacherous walk and would lose a lure to a snag about every 5th cast. Sometimes it was back to back cast and it was getting really, really frustrating. I'm putting my rods up till next year boys unless I get to go south for some bassin later this winter.
> 
> On a side note. There was a small family fishing with live shad on bobbers the whole time too and they didnt manage anything either. I did watch the boy net about 4-5 dozen shad on every throw of the net. He caught about 1000 of the damn things and I kept wondering what he was going to do with them?


Well, I lost 2 down there last night. BUT!!! An old saying my friend, "THAT'S WHY THEY CALL IT FISHING, AND NOT CATCHING FISH".   

You have to throw Suspending lures mostly there and don't "pull" them down too deep. One yank should get them down about 4 ft and then start reeling to work the lure. I got hung up on a large boulder with a net on it that someone lost there. Couldn't get either lure off. Lost one of my Clowns and a Huskyjerk #12. Oh Well. 

Water was still moving very fast but VERY fishable. Alot of foam I thought but it looked great.

The ONLY problem that we discussed down there (Me, Brian and Eric) was that there is still an awful lot of shad bait fish there and the "Eye's" are probably not that hungry yet. We fished until about 12:30 a.m. and then called it a night.

Good friends and just a great time.
Thanks fellas it was great meeting you guys and fishing with you.


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

I didn't make it to Oshay last night I broke the tip off my pole, so after Leckig and I did Antrim, I went to Gander Mnt ( right before they closed...) and they replaced my pole for me.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pigsticker, what size jig were you throwing? O'shay is a pretty snaggy place if your throwing too heavy a jig. If the shad are in there that thick you may be right about the eyes not being too hungry. Might head down after work just to stock up some bait for this winter. Take a pole for a few casts too. Was the water stainded or is it clearing up?

Jake


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The water is starting to clear up ,it was a beautiful night to bad the fish weren't bitting well the shad were. Met crawdiddy,Eric and Steve had a good time.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Water looked great except for the FOAM. Could see my Rouges at least a foot down. See Ya,


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Time to go get the smallies!!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve and Brian,
good fishing with you last night. just a matter of time before those shad numbers drop, just a matter of time (and hopefully the foam will disappear when they slow down the water release). 

Pigsticker - I feel your pain! if you fish below the dam with stickbaits, prepare to lose a few........ stuff everywhere down there to get hung up on.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

it was also great to meet you Brian and Eric. I certainly had a blast down below O'Shay dam too.

I figured that I would lose a couple of Rouges down there. Just didn't figure on my Clown and my #12 Huskyjerk finding a home othe SAME rock.

Well, until next time,

C-Ya.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I wanted to get out tonight but it looks like I will be doing work around the house. Might be able to sneak away for an hour or 2. They are calling for a chance of rain tomorrow evening so I may try to get out then. I like fishing on overcast days alot more than sunny days this time of year. It looks like Sunday is shaping up to be a nice day also, my try to get out then too.

Jake


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> My bud and I hit it yesterday at about 4 and fished for 2 hours and didn't get a bite. We did manage to lose 4 Rapalas and about 2 dozen jigs in that time. If this is what saugeye fishing below the dam entails then you guys can have it. It was freezing cold, a treacherous walk and would lose a lure to a snag about every 5th cast. Sometimes it was back to back cast and it was getting really, really frustrating.


Ahh....The life of a river Saugeye angler during the "off" season...Pigsticker..you couldn't have said it much better..Thats what it is all about. You go out in nasty weather, and hour after hour you lose jigs/cranks etc. Sometimes this pattern can play out for days...As it did for me, this past week. Went out on Sat/Sun for a total of 6 hours...NOTHING but a nice Smallie. But you still press on...Knowing that the big boys really get up and running once the water cools.

Then one day you'll let your jig drop for what seems like an eternity into a deep hole...You'll bring your rod back just a bit so the jig levels out....And BAMN! He will hit...At first you'll think it's possibly a catfish...But it's way too cold....No the ONLY thing it could be is one of those big Hog-Eye's  

River S-eye anglers are a special breed..Especailly the year round guys...It is a very tough sport...But extremely rewarding when you hook a hog :B

Went 24" and nearly broke me off at the shore...Well worth 8 hours of fishing IMO .....Released to become a monster in a few years


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

How the heck have you been man. Have you been on the "west side" recently.
That hill is getting a bit much for me. I won't attempt it anymore after 2 yrs ago trying to carry up 40lbs of HOGEYE'S in a net AND carry the gear up too.

Well, nice hearing from you my friend, looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice pic AJ! Way to go


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Was up Steve..Should be seeing you more often up @ Oshay, need a new challenge for this year...I.E. patterning some new S-eye holes 

And my bad about not getting back to you Mike...Been extremely busy developing lures this summer, and have put almost everything in my life aside (fishing included). But I am just about done with the developmental stage...Now on to production! and more 12 hour days! lol

It all is well worth it though..There is nothing more rewarding than catching a fish, well more like tons of fish, on a lure that you made by hand . Should have them in stores by March...Haven't got the name nailed down yet..but look for them under Scioto Lure Co.

BTW that S-eye NAILED one of this guys cousins


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good looking bait AJ. Do you already have vendors lined up to carry the product? Still time to get out on the quarry with me before the ice, just give me a ring.

Mike


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Good looking bait AJ. Do you already have vendors lined up to carry the product? Still time to get out on the quarry with me before the ice, just give me a ring.
> 
> Mike


Just R&R for now, I will begin to solict more potential vendors in the coming weeks/months. I did talk to the GM over at the west side Gander MTN, he agreed to carry them, however he said I need to get them approved through corporate first. In addition Gander requires a million dollar liability policy if they agree to sell your product...Local shops do not. So im not sure if im going to go the corporate route yet..Just have to wait and see.

I got midterms coming up next week so Im going to be busy most of the weekend. I might get out and give the smallies one more shot..If the water stays down. They should still be schooled up and looking for shad . From the looks of things I might be getting out Sunday...I'll give you a call if/when I head out.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Do you guys think a weedless jig would work down at the dam,just tinkering with some of my tackle .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think a weedless jig would work... You want to try to keep your jig as light as possible.... There are alot of rocks that a heaver jig can get caught in. Above the dams I try not to use a jig bigger then 1/8 oz. Seems like if I use anything bigger they hang up easy. I like to work my jigs slow so that could be some of the reasons they hang up easy.....

Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I just got back from below the dam, I was the only one there and man, that dam is rather large, never been up there. The walk downhill is quite easy but a pain on the way back up. I think next time I'm gonna take some company, can be kind of erie down there with all that water. I had a couple of hits but light, it was definately a nice night though.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

below Oshay it is not weeds to worry about those boulders will eat a weedless as fast as a regular one. Light as you can go and keep rod tip high. Hey guys are any of you throwing floating Rapalas down there. I have not fish below dam in a few years but when i did early i caught a lot of quality saugeyes on floaters slow pumped under surface. Great technique down there after water slows up a bit and clears up. We used to fish it at night and used large rapalas in siver and black and tore them up. Nothing better then having that lure just under the surface and 4-5 pounder boil the water as they inhale that rapala. Don't pull it out of water to quick would have many smack it right at your feet as you were getting ready to pul it out of water. Just a thought it used to work have not try it down there for years. Good luck maybe i will sneak down one of these nights and try it with you


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I tried all different size jig heads from 1/2 to 1/8 and I was using 4in chartruese and 3in white twisters. It really didn't seem to matter I still got hung up. The Rapalas I lost were not floaters but countdown and suspending. Maybe i'll try those next time but I thought they were going to be deep, at least deeper than that.

I really think the only reason they aren't hitting is the massive amount of dead or dazed baitfish just floating there for the taking. There were a ton of seagulls down there too divebombing away. They say there's no such thing as a free lunch but in the wild I think that's about as close as it comes for birds and fish alike. Hopefully once the baitfish disappear the S-eyes don't too.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll tell ya, A suspending Rouge about 3ft down will do just fine. But as far as jigs go, Harry1 will tell ya, 1/16 and 1/32 oz is just fine down below there. Reason being, the current takes them as you bring them in and they really almost never hit bottom unless you let them. 

Don't jerk the stickbait down too much. I lost 2 the other night on a high rock that I knew was there but the current pulled my rouge into the area as I was reeling back.

Anyway, hope to see you down there. 

Justin, sorry I didn't make it man, I was too drugged up with the pain  medicine to go down there.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit O'shay last night for about an hour or so. I went down there more to get some shad for the winter more than anything. Based on what shad I caught in my net those saugeyes aren't feeding on those shad. 95% of the shad I caught were over 8", with some over 10". Unless there are a bunch of 10-12 lbers in there, those shad are safe. I threw some grubs, swim shad, and thundersticks with no luck. Water level was just below the little concrete slab and stained pretty good. Me and one other guy was down there. Talked to him for a few and he said on Tuesday he caught 1 about 5 lbs and then Wednesday he caught 1 that went 14". Those were all he caught all week. Might head back there on Sunday for a few hours in the evening.

Jake


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

fishnut,
there are schools of smaller sized shad down there, trust me (ie. snagged on Tuesday while throwing stick baits). like many other fish, shad will often school by size and if you were dropping nets on schools of bigger shad, most of them would logically be big. Not to say it's impossible to catch eyes right now, I'm sure there are a few here and there being pulled.... but I'm waiting for the bite when you can limit out each trip.  

Did the guy you speak with last night tell you what time he was there on Tuesday?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was throwing a cast net down there. I did get a few smaller sized ones but most were bigger. I am sure there are smaller 3-4" schools down there. I got them from that slack pool where the concrete wall is. Lost of shad action in there but it didn't seem like anything was hitting them. I got down there about 6pm and he said he had been there for about 2 hrs. He stayed until dark and left. He said he usually stays til about an hour after dark but said he was sick of the rain. Didn't really say what time he caught it though. Tough fishing in the rain and cold but its got to get better, right??

Jake


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks for the info, it's good to hear at least a few are being pulled! 
the shad are everywhere right now, but I agree - it's going to get better and one of these nights the fish are going to turn on like a machine...... hope I'm there when it happens!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Went down today in the warm weather to take a look. It's raging. Halfway up the railing.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Half way up the railing huh? Holy Moly man, the ground must've been shaking. 
Well I guess I'm going to Indian Wednesday evening if there is no rain.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I took a couple of photos of the conditions and posted them in my gallery. I don't know how to shrink them to get them to fit this page. Check them out.


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

For O'Shay water level go to this site, http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03221000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010 When the guage height is at 5 feet the water is just at the top of the concrete pier.


----------

